# Surf fishing at Garden City Beach



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

My wife and i went surf Fishing at garden city beach in front of the 
Water's Edge hotel. We started at 4:30pm with a clear beach in front of
us. (No simmers) After we made several cast surf boarders started to come
in right in front of us. Plenty of space on either side, but they chose to 
surf where we were fishing. Their parents were sitting on the beach watching. I kindly ask if they would move from where we had our fishing 
lines out. No good. 

We just purchased our out of state fishing licenses so we could fish in the
surf. This ticks me off since we paid to fish and the surfers do not pay 
anything to surfboard. 

Does anyone feel the same as I do??


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

I think that you'll see a lot of folks agreeing with you; I wrote of a similar occasion earlier in the summer. Most of the younger group that surf here have a tendency to share and share alike; it can be the body boarders who are inconsiderate (along with their parents...the "hey!!! we're on vacation, the hell with everone else" school of thought). 
Surfers know that some fishermen will gladly chuck a 4 oz. weight their way, so they obey the 300' from the pier rule, but others......

Anyway, don't let it get you down; acccording to the time on your post, it happened about 1/2 hour ago. I say go back, go fishing, and move if necessary. But don't let them make you just sit in the room.

:beer: :fishing:

GC


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

thats pretty typical. a couple weeks ago i had a couple surfers get in the water right in front of me saying "we will be out of your way real quick." they couldnt move quick enough when a "warning shot" with my sinker landed right next to one of them. now, these were older guys, not little kids. ive tried to ask parents to move their kids too with no luck. now i just yell at the kids to move myself. thats when the parents finally decide to "get involved." and thats when i remind the parents to pay attention. happens the same way every time.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Basically, granddaddy, you are on vacation too. If you are there first, it always helps to say, "Do what you want, but the fish are here, not down the beach. Besides, I'd be careful right here. I just pulled out a 4 ft. hammerhead." Yeah, it happens.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Had the same from some down at pawleys awhile back, we were 
sharking. Told the parents what we doing, and they didn't care
for about twenty more min. Then we land a 5'4" blacktip.
Told them to keep splashing around, really helps draw them in closer.
The woman started crying and wanted to know if there were
more sharks in the water. Duh, it's the ocean. Needless to say
they packed up got out of there in a hurry. If the surfer's come
around it's time to re-bait with double-drops and heavy lead.
They usally get the message right away. They will move!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

captmark said:


> Had the same from some down at pawleys awhile back, we were
> sharking. Told the parents what we doing, and they didn't care
> for about twenty more min. Then we land a 5'4" blacktip.
> Told them to keep splashing around, really helps draw them in closer.
> ...


some ppl never fail to entertain me, especially those that freak out when they see a blacktip shark


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

yea when you land that blacktip and the inconsiderates look at you, just shrug your shoulders and tell them ''hey man its a shark's world, we are just living in it'', and then just grin at them as you release the shark.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Swim in the ocean, you become part of the food chain!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

captmark said:


> . . . . Then we land a 5'4" blacktip.
> Told them to keep splashing around, really helps draw them in closer.
> The woman started crying and wanted to know if there were
> more sharks in the water. Duh, it's the ocean. Needless to say
> they packed up got out of there in a hurry. . . .


 That is hilarious - the keep spashing part LOL Great Job!


----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks to all who replied to my post. I feel better, will take your advice
and keep on fishing. BTW I did catch a few whiting.


----------

